

What You Really Believe In - programminggeek
http://programminggeek.com/essays/what-you-really-believe-in.html

======
trvd1707
I find it puzzling that the author always has to work with "arbitrary
deadlines". Deadlines are established according to business needs and resource
availability. They shouldn't be arbitrary. If they seem arbitrary to the team,
maybe this is not the right team for the project.

